# snapping turtle



## spitfire (Nov 7, 2003)

hey guys. i have a question about snappin turtles. for regular common snappin turtles, what is the minimum requirement for tank, their growth rate, and how long i can keep them in a 10 gal aquarium until upgrade?? also wut is their temperament like?? i'd appreciate it if u guys can answer these for me
thanx


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

hmm.. sorry dude but all i know is that they can be mean depending on the individual. my friend was an alligator snapper and he's mean as hell. but one thing is for sure tho, you shouldn't keep that turtle in a 10g for long. how big is he now?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

seanieboy31 said:


> . my friend was an alligator snapper and he's mean as hell.


:laugh: You have a friend that is an alligator snapping turtle. 







 J/K

I have read that the bigger the tank the better so they can move around comfortably, and that they do have a very nasty bite, once they get big. They get huge. Males around 200 lbs and Females around 50 lbs. They grow about 1 to 2 inches per year.

More Info.

More Info

More Info


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Some people believe that a 20 gallon (30" x 12") will last a snapping turtle about two years. I think this is a good minimum size for keeping a baby snapping turtle.

Although you might get a year out of a 10 gallon, when I had my snapper in a 10 gallon (about 3 gallons of water) he crapped up his water almost daily.

My opinion on the matter is that turtles require large aquariums with capable filtration systems. Otherwise, every time you turn around that turtle is going to be swimming around in crap soup. Doing water changes on the same tank every day gets old fast.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i would get a 20l for 1 snapper an that will prob last ya 2years minumum i keep mine in a small pond outside in the summer.they have grown to a 5" carapace in little over a year from hatchlings.if youre buying youre snapper from a dealer it should be 4" allready so i would try getting a 20L before getting one.i use a small powerhead in my tank works pretty good.dont feed them common goldfish because they are treated w/ copper sulfate which the snappers cant metabolize but other kinds of fish are good for them along with some poultry and other lean meats(sparingly) earthworms other insects, cichlid pellets (are good staple),uncooked shrimp,lots of vegetable matter etc make sure youre snapper can stretch its neck out of the water to breath and keep the water no higher.you can "flood" the tank for short periods and watch them float for a little bit but they would rather be on the ground......any other questions ill try to answer


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I would not think about something less than 48 inches by 24 inches to keep them
for any time more than 1 to 1 1/2 years, I personally use Plumbed "Sweaterboxes"
were I can easily drain and fill the water on a daily basis, 
Great solution to water issues, Not for everyone though and these are not show tanks.

Snappers are very easy to keep turtles provided very clean water and proper feeding, They do though get big, very big.

Young turtles to about 4 inches tend to really not be very aggressive toward their keeper, as size increases though Unpredictibility ranging from passive to just bitchy
increases, these animals become very unpredictable and dangerous, after they get past the Teen stage, (6 to 10 years old) They then become very mellow animals. Often inquisitive and very personable, They are a very unique critter "Personality" wise.

Dispite what is commonly said these Turtles do bask and should be allowed access to either daylight or a high quality substitute.

Temp should be kept above 70 for an indoor captive turtle.

Feed a varied diet, they will eat just about anything, avoid Feeder fish or any raw Mammalian or bird meats, Lots of alternatives exist that have better nutrition without the issues. Keep in mind they do need a vegi componet to the diet.

Writting quick and not being exact, any questions I'll be happy to help you out.


----------

